# Top 4 cách trị mụn hiệu quả từ thiên nhiên



## luuanh95 (4/10/19)

*1. Cách trị mụn hiệu quả từ chanh*
Nước chanh có khả năng trị mụn hiệu quả chỉ sau vài ngày sử dụng. Do giàu vitamin C nên nước cốt chanh tốt cho tất cả các loại da. Tính axit trong loại quả có vị chua này còn tẩy tế bào chết trên da, nhờ đó làm se và khô vết mụn nhanh chóng.





​
Để làm sạch mụn, đặc biệt là các nốt mụn mủ, bạn có thể ngâm một ít bông gòn vào 2 muỗng nước cốt chanh tươi.

*Thực hiện:*
+ Thoa dung dịch lên vết mụn, để khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.

+ Thực hiện 2 – 3 lần mỗi ngày.

+ Thực hiện bằng cách bôi hỗn hợp này lên mụn trong vòng 30 phút.

+ Rửa sạch với nước ấm và nên áp dụng 2 lần/ngày trong 1 tuần để có kết quả như mong đợi.

*2. Cách trị mụn hiệu quả từ kem đánh răng*
Các thành phần như baking soda, hydrogen peroxide và tinh dầu bạc hà trong kem đánh răng có thể giúp làm khô nốt mụn nhanh chóng. Tuy nhiên, chỉ nên sử dụng kem đánh răng màu trắng.





​*Thực hiện:*
+Bôi kem đánh răng lên mụn, để trên 2 giờ hoặc qua đêm và rửa sạch bằng 1 chiếc khăn ấm.

+  Dùng thêm kem dưỡng ẩm nhẹ ngay sau đó để tránh khô da.

+ Lặp lại mỗi ngày một lần trong 1 hoặc 2 tuần.

*3. Cách trị mụn hiệu quả bằng việc Xông hơi bằng hơi nước*
Xông mặt bằng hơi nước sẽ làm lỗ chân lông được mở to, giúp vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn và chất dầu tích tụ sâu trong da theo mồ hôi thoát ra khỏi cơ thể. Trị mụn  hiệu quả bằng hơi nước khá đơn giản và dễ thực hiện. Đổ nước sôi vào bát lớn, canh nhiệt độ vừa đủ nóng để không làm bỏng da.





​
*Thực hiện:*
+ Đưa mặt lên phía trên chậu, trùm thêm 1 chiếc khăn lông dày qua đầu ngăn hơi nước thoát ra ngoài.

+ Xông khoảng 10 – 15 phút, tháo khăn, lau khô mặt rồi thoa 1 lớp kem dưỡng ẩm không chứa dầu.

+ Nên thực hiện 2 lần mỗi ngày, liên tục trong 4 – 5 ngày để giảm vết mụn sưng tấy và làm làn da bạn thêm tươi sáng, mịn màng.

*4. Cách trị mụn hiệu quả bằng tỏi*
Dù có mùi khó chịu, nhưng tính kháng khuẩn và hàm lượng lưu huỳnh cao trong tỏi lại là phương thuốc điều trị các loại mụn nhanh, hiệu quả.

Bên cạnh đó, tỏi còn có khả năng kháng sinh, kháng nấm, sát khuẩn và làm lành da.





​
*Thực hiện*
+ Để khôi phục làn da láng mịn, bạn có thể cắt đôi tép tỏi và dùng mặt trong chà xát lên nốt mụn.

+ Thực hiện trong vòng từ 5 – 10 phút trước khi rửa sạch. Lặp lại phương pháp này vài lần trong ngày.

+ Bạn cũng có thể ăn 1 – 2 tép tỏi sống mỗi ngày khi đói bụng giúp cơ thể thải loại độc tố trong máu, nhờ đó các vết mụn nhọt mau lành và không để lại sẹo thâm.


----------

